# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Охарактеризуйте себя тремя словами

## Irina

_Охарактеризуйте себя тремя словами_

----------


## Irina

Умная, терпеливая, жизнерадостная.

----------


## vova230

Тремя словами сложно. Вот тремя буквами проще.

----------


## Irina

> Вот тремя буквами проще


Ну давай буквами))

----------


## Jemal

Добрый, любознательный, отзывчивый.

----------


## Sadist

Наглый,хамоватый,ублюдок.

----------


## PatR!oT

ну я такой

----------

